# Craftsmen 3/4 hp garage door opener continuous clicking



## Yourhero (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi all, I have two 3/4 hp garage door openers on seperate doors which are next to each other. They opened fine yesterday morning. When I went to close them yesterday evening both of them were making continuous clicking sounds no lights flashing on the units, but the little lights in the wall controls blinked continuously. Both sets of sensors are unobstructed and lights are on and glowing correctly. Nothing happens when pushing either the wall mount or remote openers. I tried plugging them into different outlets and still no response but a continuous clicking sound. I've read lots of others posts about this but none seem to have this issue... I am stumped, can anyone shed some light on this for me? Thanks.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum yourhero.

Are there any error codes being displayed. If so, look them up in your manual and see what they mean. There are all kinds of sensors that can go bad.

Funny how all of a sudden everything just stop working. Did the doors maybe just get jamed up too high and stuck? Investigate a little further, look on top and look in the track make sure it's not something simple like a pebble caught in there somewhere.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Have you recently installed any LED bulbs near the openers?


----------



## Yourhero (Sep 26, 2016)

No codes or lights flashing on either unit. The sensor lights are correctly glowing green and amber, the wall remote continuously blinks with the click of the opener. I have to unplug both units to get the clicking to stop.


----------



## Yourhero (Sep 26, 2016)

I have recently installed LEDs in my kitchen, which is in a seperate building, but the main breaker for the sub panel in the garage is located near the kitchen...


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Probably not the issue. When I installed LEDs in my garage my GDO would not work. Changed to CFLs and the GDO worked.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

If there is a vacation setting on your wall button they will flash really fast but not open. Maybe you could find a manual to turn off this feature. On mine if you hold the wall button too long it turns on (locks you out) the vacation feature to keep people from opening your door while your away.


----------



## Yourhero (Sep 26, 2016)

I've read the manuel, nothing about a vacation feature. Again, I'm having the exact same issue with two seperate units and the issues started at the same time.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Did you or someone else accidentally (or intentionally) push the lock button on the wall mounted controls?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Lock and vacation provide the same function with different names. Neither affect the operation of the wall mount wired controller.

The only time mine ever made a clicking noise was when the teeth sheered off the drive gear and the nubs were trying to engage the chain. For that to happen to 2 different closers on the same exact day stretches the limit. With a sudden change in weather I suppose it is possible.


It's an easy check. Unplug and pull the cover to look at the gear at the top of the unit.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

> Lock and vacation provide the same function with different names. Neither affect the operation of the wall mount wired controller.


Gee, that strange. The last time someone locked mine, my wife couldn't open it. She came to me saying, "I press the button and it goes clickety, click, click and the lights flash but the door won't go up." 

I wonder why is that. Mine must be different. It will closed when locked but it won't open. I just clicks and flashes.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Seem to remember with vacation/lock turned on with older chamberlain openers you had to hold the wall control button to close the door. If you tapped the close button as you normally would the opener would start to close but flash the light (click) and instantly reverse. With newer openers this does not seem to be the case anymore. 

Another strange thing I've found is that vac/lock does not really seem to disable the wireless. While the wireless remotes in the car no longer work with vac/lock on, if you have a wireless keypad, it will continue to function normally.

Holding the wall control door button will bypass the sensor eyes. If you suspect problems or aiming issues with the eyes you can hold the button and see if the door closes normally.

I would believe with 2 openers having the same problem at the same time it seems likely a power surge or lightning strike may have damaged the electronics in the opener. Both failing the same way at the same time would be a stretch.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

hkstroud said:


> Gee, that strange. The last time someone locked mine, my wife couldn't open it. She came to me saying, "I press the button and it goes clickety, click, click and the lights flash but the door won't go up."
> 
> I wonder why is that. Mine must be different. It will closed when locked but it won't open. I just clicks and flashes.



Perhaps it does vary with the model year. 

I tested mine (circa 1995) before I posted it and I just went to the garage and tested it again with the exact same results. The light on the wired keypad flashes continuously when the the unit is locked.


----------



## Yourhero (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions, I wish it was something as simple as vacation mode. It was a beautiful sunny day when they quit working, so doubtful it was a lighting strike, but quite possibly a surge of some sort, our electricity provider leaves a lot to be desired. However if it was a surge why didn't it trip the gfci, as both of these are plugged into the same gfci and it was not tripped and still functions correctly when tested.


----------



## BettyMcKee (Nov 1, 2016)

You can put oil and wait for some time. This can help. Hope till now you must have solved this problem till now but if not you can try this.


----------

